# Mit welchen Objektiven photographiert ihr am Liebsten?



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich frage einfach mal kess in die Runde, mit welchen Objektiven ihr am Liebsten photographiert - also welches eure beste Freundin ist  

Und jetzt bitte nicht argumentieren mit:
"Das kommt ganz auf die Situation an"

Ich meine einfach die persönlichen Aspekte, welche Brennweite, Lichtstärke, Zoom?, Fabrikat usw. ist euch am Genehmsten.

Ich persönlich photographiere am Liebsten mit einem F Zuiko 90mm Macro ohne jeglichen Autofokus oder Zoom.
Die Bildqualität ist excellent, ich kann viele unterschiedliche Objekte damit abbilden (von 5cm Linsenabstand bis unendlich) und man kann prima mit der Tiefenschärfe arbeiten.

Bis dann


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Januar 2003)

Huiii,

da isses aber mal echt schwer, drauf zu antworten.

Das Nikon 105mm/2.8 Makro liebe ich natürlich sehr. Tolle Schärfe und sehr vielseitig, wie ich finde.
Macht hier wohl keinen Sinn, alle Objektive aufzulisten, kann mich aber nicht auf ne Lieblingsbrennweite festlegen. Geht einfach nicht, sorry. Naja, vielleicht kann ich doch sagen, dass ich ein Freund relativ extremer Brennweiten bin. 20-24mm und dann im Telebereich 300mm benutze ich schon häufig und gerne, aber nicht ausschließlich.

Aber eines der Objektive, die ich am meisten geliebt habe war das Canon FD 24mm/1.4
Einfach unglaublich lichtstarke Optik in unerreichter Qualität. Leider fotografiere ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr mit Canon und deshalb habe ich das Schmuckstückchen verkauft. Tat schon ziemlich weh, es zur Post zu schleppen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Ja stimmt Weitwinkel sind eine tolle Sache. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was für feine Aufnahmen ich in Schweden vor 1 1/2 Wochen mitten auf dem See bei -25°C gemacht habe mit Weitwinkel - alle weg  

Bei Canon ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie quasi eine professionelle Linie und eine Homelinie haben, welche sich dramatisch in Preis und Leistung unterscheiden.
Das "gleiche" Objektiv (50mm) kostet, wenn ich mich recht entsinne in der lichtstarken teuren Version mehr als viermal soviel, wie das Billigding, was so bei 190€ lag.
Wieso hat Canon diese Billigschiene eingeführt? Marktanteile schlucken? Neue Generation heranzüchten?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Januar 2003)

Naja, das macht ja nicht nur Canon. Nikon hat auch ne Billigscherben-Serie. es gibt halt nicht jeder gerne viel Geld für hochwertiges Glas aus. Und da auch Nikon gerne Geld verdient bietet man eben auch den Billigmist an.

Beispiele:

28mm/2.8 - 319 Euro
28mm/1.4 - 2.619 Euro

50mm/1.8 - 169 Euro
50mm/1.4 - 569 Euro

28-80mm/3.3-5.6 - 159 Euro
28-70mm/2.8 - 1.840 Euro

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Genau das meinte ich. Das Lustige (je nachdem wie man es sieht) ist dann aber wie die Leute mit den Billigobjektiven rumlamentieren, als ob diese gleich gut wären ;-) 

Wie genau unterscheiden die sich eigentlich?
Klar, Schärfe, Farbe, Lichtempfindlichkeit - aber wieso?
Besseres Glas?
Bei den Objektiven zur Om-2 sprich den Zuikos habe ich gelesen, dass die aus dem Grund so teuer sind, dass die irgendein besonderes Glas benutzen und da auch speziell Luft zur Brechung einschließen...
(allerdings ist die Dokumentation von '74)


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2003)

Ich bevorzuge mein einziges 35-210mm-Zoom Objektiv  Hm, naja im Ernst.. eine bestimmte Lieblingsbrennweite habe ich nicht und eben nur dieses eine fest eingebaute Objektiv. Würde auch gern mit der Schärfentiefe spielen können.. ist mit so einer Digicam fast unmöglich.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Mit 210mm Brennweite und manuellem Focus sollte sich doch was machen lassen oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Januar 2003)

Also ich hab ja bis jetzt auch nur eins: Canon 28-80mm *verkriech*

Lieblingsbrennweite habe ich nicht.. aber ich habe oft sehr geringe Schärfentiefe..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Januar 2003)

Oh da gibts viele Unterschiede.
Die Linsen der professionelleren Objektive sind viel aufwändiger gerechnet, besseres Glas, bessere Vergütung, ...
Die Gesamtverarbeitung ist viel aufwändiger (Objektivbody, Autofocus-technik)

Insgesamt erreicht man mit ziemlich viel Aufwand Objektive, die wesentlich schärfere Abbildung (vor Allem auch Randschärfe) ermöglichen, deutlich lichtstärker sind (größere Linsen) und optisch korrigiert sind (Kissenverzerrungen an Bildrändern minimieren). Auch die Vignettierung ist bei Profiobjektiven deutlich geringer (dunkler werdende Ecken).

Auf 10x15-Abzügen wirst du kaum nennenswerte Unterschiede sehen können. Aber wenn du mal mit einer sehr guten Lupe oder einem sehr guten Projektor die Dias anschaust, dann siehst du das sofort.
Für Alltags-Amateure spielt das alles beim knipsen keine Rolle. Profis wollen und müssen auch größere Formate noch knochenscharf bedienen können (Kalender, Poster, Bildbände, Diashows).

Kleines Beispiel noch, bevor ich mal das Tippen einstelle:

Ein Amateur möchte Michael Schumacher schön groß knipsen. Er nimmt sein Billigzoom mit 300mm und Lichtstärke 5.6
Bei normalem sonnigem Licht und einem 100 ASA Film schafft er bei offener Blende eine Belichtungszeit von 1/250s. Klar, dass das nicht ganz scharf wird. Erstens ist kein Objektiv bei ganz offener Blende wirklich sehr gut, zweitens eine billige Scherbe schon erst recht nicht, drittens wirds bei 1/250s und der Geschwindigkeit von einem Formel1-Renner wohl nix werden können. Jede Wette, dass das Bild verwackelt wird.

Der Profi schnappt sein 300mm/2.8, packt nen guten 100 ASA rein und schafft bei offener Blende ne 1/1000s. Kein Verwackler, viel bessere Bildqualität, womöglich ein Profi-Autofokus, der ultraschnell und sauber mitzieht.

Der Unterschied kostet halt leider ein Schweinegeld.


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2003)

> Mit 210mm Brennweite und manuellem Focus sollte sich doch was machen lassen oder?


Nur wenn das Motiv dann relativ nah ist. Bei einem stehenden Menschen bekommt man den Hintergrund nur noch leicht unscharf, hier ein Beispiel mit 210mm. Und der steht ja nichtmal, besonders groß ist er auch nicht  Der CCD ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Das ist natürlich Mist.

Sag mal ist das normal, dass man bei t-online alle deine Bilder angezeigt bekommt, wenn man auf /temp geht?
____________________

Hast du dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## propaganda X (8. Januar 2003)

ich liebe sehr gern die normal-objektive, also 50mm bei kleinbild und 80mm bei mittelformat, die dann bei möglichst hoher lichtstärke und v.a. schärfe im gesamten bild, aber das ist ja eben auch 'ne preisfrage.
fast ebenso häufig nehm ich bei kleinbild aber auch 35mm bzw. 38mm (olympus), die sich gerade bei stadt aufnahmen ganz gut machen.

gelegntlich auch uv- oder polfilter davor.

@vitalis
farben und schärfe ( soweit man das bei dieser größe einschätzen kann)sind wirklich beeindruckend, also über das objektiv brauchst du dich nicht zu beschweren. aber das mit den beeinflussungsmöglichkeiten (schärfentiefe, belichtungszeiten und vieles mehr) bei digicams hält mich noch vom kauf ab. um den selben "luxus" wie bei einer analogen zu haben muss man sich wohl schon ne digital-slr zu- und entsprechend viele klunkern auf den tisch legen...


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Das ist natürlich Mist.
> 
> Sag mal ist das normal, dass man bei t-online alle deine Bilder angezeigt bekommt, wenn man auf /temp geht?
> ...


Öhm, ja.. scheint normal zu sein  
Jap, das ist das Objektiv meiner alten SLR Zenit aus Rußland, deren Belichtungsmesser aber nicht mehr funktioniert.

@propaganda: Danke  Über das Objektiv hab ich mich aber eigentlich nicht beschwert, nur über die viel zu große Schärfentiefe von Consumerdigicams. Naja und in dieser Größe aufm Monitor sind eigentlich alle Fotos scharf


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

> nur über die viel zu große Schärfentiefe von Consumerdigicams


 *agree*



_____________




> Jap, das ist das Objektiv meiner alten SLR


Wie kommst du zu dem Hintergrund? Hast du etwa ein Photographier"pult"?


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Wie kommst du zu dem Hintergrund? Hast du etwa ein Photographier"pult"? *


Ne, sowas braucht man gar nicht unbedingt. Das Objektiv lag einfach auf einem weißen A3-Blatt, das hinten nach oben ging. Ausgeleuchtet habe ich es mit 3 normalen Schreibtischlampen, teilweise indirekt durch ein Blatt Papier um weichere Schatten zu bekommen. Der manuelle Weißabgleich der Kamera vermied einen warmen Farbstich.  Bei sowas sind DigiCams klar im Vorteil, Du kannst probieren bis es passt...

Naja, aber seit ich mein Blitzgerät habe, brauch ich nicht mehr mit blöden Lampen rumhantieren. ;-) Einfach indirekt gegen die Wand blitzen, eventuell den Schatten von der Seite mit Styropor aufhellen und dann kommt sowas raus (mit 32Bit oder im Grafikprogramm anschauen, sonst gibt's Streifen..). Ich fotografiere solche Dinge meistens für eBay


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht nur eben mit schwarzer A3 oder A2 Pappe. Die Bilder kommen ja hoffentlich bald, ich bin schon total hippelig.
Nur würde man glaube ich auf analogSLR die Körnung des Papiers sehen oder? Ich muss das gleich mal testen...


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2003)

Wie hast Du's gemacht, auch mit Blitz? Und was hast Du fotografiert?  Bei meinem Objektiv sieht man am Schatten auch die Körnung, das kommt auf's Licht an, man muß es nicht sehen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Ich habe einen tiefgekühlten von mir aus dem Eis geschlagenen Eisblock aus Schweden mit angeklebtem (vor Kälte) Handschuh fotographiert. Hoffentlich ist das Bild etwas geworden denn ich wollte nicht nur ein quasi "perfektes Bild" von Focus, Licht usw machen, sondern auch eine Message rüberbringen.

Ich habe da den Eisblock mit dem Handschuh auf einen Teller gestellt, 1m dahinter das schwarze Blatt Pappe und dann mit 4 IKEA leuchten bestrahlt, sodass die Pappe nie Licht abbekommen hat - also habe ich es im vollverdunkelten Zimmer gemacht nur mit den Strahlern auf das Objekt.


----------



## [orange_dot] (27. Januar 2003)

... werd ich auch mal was zu diesem thema sagen! ich fotografiere meist mit einem Minolta AF 50 mm f/1,4 Objektiv. Meist versuch ich halt bei diesem zu bleiben und nur in notfällen zu wecheln ^^^.

cu [orange_dot]


----------



## sid (1. Februar 2003)

*...*

mein 70-200 L f=2,8 würd ich ja am liebsten ständig nutzen,
das dumme is bloss, dass ich selten dazu gelegenheit hab.
meinstens nehm ich das sigma 28-70 f=2,8.

bei beiden sind die fotos um einiges besser als noch bei den
alten standard 5,6... linsen, die werd ich hoffentlich noch bei
e-bay los.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Februar 2003)

*Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von sid _
> *bei beiden sind die fotos um einiges besser als noch bei den
> alten standard 5,6... linsen*



Schön, wenn man merkt, wieviel doch die Qualität der Linsen tatsächlich ausmacht. 

Viel Spaß und immer gutes Licht mit deinen Objektiven

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## protuner (1. Februar 2003)

viele werde es garnicht kennen, aber mein lieblingsobjectiv ist ein FLECTOGON auto 2,8/20 aus dem hause Carl Zeis Jena , made in DDR 
ich benutze es gerne bei aufnahmen im dragracing, modelbau .... es ermöglicht mir ungewohnte perspecktiven die andere nicht hinbekommen ohne das es nach fisheye ausschaut. man muß zwar teilweise extrem in den gefahrenbereih hinein aber das reizt mich noch mehr. auch bekomme ich in vielen situtationen wenn es eng ist das ganze fahrzeug auf das bild wo ich mit einem normalobjectiv nur einen ausschitt hätte.
auch bei onboardaufnahmen ermöglicht es natürlich einen aufnahmewinkel den andere nicht hinbekommen , im offenden dragster so nah ein fahrer abzulichten hat schon etwas sehr persönliches
ganz witzig finde ich das man ziemlich nah am geschehen ist, jeder denkt man hat einen kleinen bildausschnitt aber das ergebniss ist ein ganz anderes.
kurz gesagt vermitteln die bilder ein nahes renngeschehen aus bereichen wo die meisten menschen nicht hinkommen und die bilder heben sich durch den weitwinkel von anderen ab.


----------

